

Offered on HN: Free ebook on ecommerce - Mz
http://www.ecommercefuel.com/profitable-ecommerce-ebook/

======
Mz
It's not my ebook. I just saw it posted a few minutes ago here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3979237>

I thought it could use more visibility.

I was going to submit the post link as the submission but that showed up as
dead. I am guessing there are rules against that.

